# Pike in cold winter water



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

What do you guys use is very cold water this time of year for pike fishing? Whould a 8-9 inch fluke work well for pike right now?


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I like a Rapala Husky jerk at ice out


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Husky Jerk, Rogue, 5" grub or a 5-6" swim bait.


----------



## ACrow 97 (Feb 7, 2011)

What kind of action would you give a bait like a Husky Jerk this time of year while targeting them? Would something like an X-Rap or Mepps Musky Killer produce? Thanks!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Slow to medium speed retrieve has worked for me. I prefer consistent action over eradic, but that isn't always the only way to get them. 

Ideally, in rivers the best conditions are low water level and temps warming to 40 or so. That's tough to get around here.


----------



## Es0xangler (Feb 2, 2012)

A slow, straight retrieve is usally best in the coldest conditions but fish in become active quickly, especially after the sun has been on the water for a few hours start out slow and let the fish tell you what they want. I like twitching minnow baits, like a husky jerk or an x-rap. sometimes fluttering a spoon will trigger fish too. another option when things get really tough is live or dead bait creek chubs or sucker minnows in the 4-8 inch range fished under a float. I use a quick strike rig, setting of mediatelu after the float goes down. some of my biggest pike have been caught in winter


----------



## ACrow 97 (Feb 7, 2011)

So I went to a small spillway bu school that apparently has muskies and pike. I tried throwing both the husky jerk and x-rap with no takers. I was working them real slow. Temp was 19 degrees or so and it seemed to be pretty shallow, maybe 4 feet deep in the slower stuff, 6 feet or so where the water comes out of the dam. Any other ideas? Two other local guys showed up throwing big yellow bass spinner baits.


----------



## Es0xangler (Feb 2, 2012)

I would probly try live or dead bait right now. Either sucker minnows or chub. Where is this spot located ?


----------



## ACrow 97 (Feb 7, 2011)

Northwest PA, Moraine State Park, Muddy Creek was dammed to make Lake Arthur. I'm fishing from the spillway downstream throughout the creek to Slippery Rock Creek I believe its called.


----------

